# Meet KitCat



## Maya711 (Jun 19, 2021)

Name: KitCat
Age: 1 year and 11 months
Breed: Domestic shorthair
Color: Gray and White
Likes:

strings
sticks
pets from people
going in the garage and hiding
going outside
playing with the neighbor's cat
hunting birds
cheese kibble
chicken
or any food at all...
Dislikes:

loud noises
dogs barking
cars
strong smells
people making sudden moves
accidentally getting himself locked in rooms
getting groomed


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome! Years ago, I inherited a cat named KitKat. Mine was a huge blackish/brownish longhair cat. He was cool. Your KitKat looks very nice and oh so different!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

He's handsome! Congrats!


----------

